# Dividend/Distribution Increases and Specials 2015



## londoncalling

Hi all,

I have started this thread in hopes that we are able to track companies that are kind enough to bless us with dividend increases. Please feel free to post increases 
and links in this thread.

Cheers


----------



## gibor365

Good thread! I also was thinking to create one... It would be good if this one and other one (dividend cuts) can be sticky


----------



## My Own Advisor

Might be the best thread yet LOL  Love raises! Let's hope there are many in 2015!


----------



## Beaver101

Since your thread includes "Specials", I'm assuming a special dividend declaration. In this case, FC = Firm Capital Mortgage Corp. has declared a special dividend on December 16, 2014 (just found out). Yippee!


----------



## gibor365

Beaver101 said:


> Since your thread includes "Specials", I'm assuming a special dividend declaration. In this case, FC = Firm Capital Mortgage Corp. has declared a special dividend on December 16, 2014 (just found out). Yippee!


Thanks for update! Special one is always nice


----------



## HaroldCrump

Chorus Entertainment (CJR) increased dividend today.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*F* - 20% div. increase payable on Feb.3/2015 - yield nearing 4%.


----------



## 0xCC

Toronto.gal said:


> *F* - 20% div. increase payable on Feb.3/2015 - yield nearing 4%.


That is Ford for anyone that isn't up on tickers. Increased quarterly dividend to $0.15 current yield around 3.90%.

Corus Entertainment increased class A share dividend from $1.085/year to $1.135 and class B share CJR-B on the TSE) dividend form $1.09 to $1.14 annually. Those are 4.6% and 4.58% increases respectively.


----------



## gardner

Is that Chorus Aviation Inc (TSE:CHR.B) or Corus Entertainment Inc. (TSE:CJR.B)? I assume you mean CJR, but that's spelt Corus.


----------



## leeder

About a week late, but ATCO and Canadian Utilities have raised their dividend (as usual). 15.1% and 10.3%, respectively. See here.


----------



## leeder

gardner said:


> Is that Chorus Aviation Inc (TSE:CHR.B) or Corus Entertainment Inc. (TSE:CJR.B)? I assume you mean CJR, but that's spelt Corus.


Should be Corus Entertainment.


----------



## 1980z28

FTS

6+% gain

Always goes up every year


----------



## 0xCC

gardner said:


> Is that Chorus Aviation Inc (TSE:CHR.B) or Corus Entertainment Inc. (TSE:CJR.B)? I assume you mean CJR, but that's spelt Corus.


Yes, as leeder pointed out that should be Corus Entertainment. I was just adding detail to HaroldCrump's post.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Shaw Communications (SJR) boosts dividend.


----------



## 0xCC

HaroldCrump said:


> Shaw Communications (SJR) boosts dividend.


http://newsroom.shaw.ca/materialDetail.aspx?MaterialID=6442451614

Increase is 8% to $1.185/year.


----------



## gibor365

1980z28 said:


> FTS
> 
> 6+% gain
> 
> Always goes up every year


Good increase...expected less...


----------



## Toronto.gal

Schlumberger [SLB]: 25% quarterly dividend increase to $0.50, effective April/2015.


----------



## leeder

Good news for Agrium investors.

http://www.streetinsider.com/Corpor...creases+FCF+Target+Payout+Ratio/10184307.html


----------



## 0xCC

Metro (MRU.TO) raises dividend 16.7% to $0.35 and announces 3 for 1 stock split.

http://corpo.metro.ca/en/media/newsroom/2015/increase-dividend-first-quarter.html


----------



## leeder

Canadian National Railway increases its dividend by 25% to a quarterly payout of $0.3125/share.

http://ca.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idCAKBN0L02RE20150127


----------



## FrugalTrader

POT raises dividend by 9%.

http://business.financialpost.com/2...hikes-dividend-by-9-as-sales-rise-costs-fall/


----------



## 0xCC

Rogers Communications raises dividend by 4.91% from $1.83 to $1.92 per share annualized (48 cents quarterly up from 45.75 cents quarterly).

http://rogers.mediaroom.com/2015-01-29-Rogers-Communications-Board-Increases-and-Declares-Dividend


----------



## CPA Candidate

RDM Corp (RC) raised their dividend 50%.


----------



## Jon_Snow

I love POT.


----------



## gibor365

INTC finally increased to 0.24 6.7%


----------



## 0xCC

gibor said:


> INTC finally increased to 0.24 6.7%


They announced that in November. 
http://www.intc.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=884187&ReleasesType=Financial News


----------



## gibor365

0xCC said:


> They announced that in November.
> http://www.intc.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=884187&ReleasesType=Financial News


As per dividend.com declare date 2014-01-23


----------



## FrugalTrader

Westjet (WJA) just raised their dividend to $0.14/quarter from $0.12/quarter.


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> As per dividend.com declare date *2014*-01-23


We're in 2015. 

Doesn't matter when it was declared; the dividend isn't payable until March 1, and it was not posted here before [since the thread did not exist in 2014], so very much current news!


----------



## leeder

Brookfield Infrastructure raises its distribution by 10%, to a quarterly payout of US$0.53 per unit. 
http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...ts-2014-year-end-results-nyse-bip-1988162.htm


----------



## Toronto.gal

GM copied F, increasing their dividends 20% from $.30 to $.36 for Q2. 

'GM faced a backlash from shareholders after leaving its quarterly dividend payment unchanged in January at 30 cents a share, while Ford Motor Co raised its payout by 20%.'


----------



## CPA Candidate

Toronto.gal said:


> GM copied F, increasing their dividends 20% from $.30 to $.36 for Q2.
> 
> 'GM faced a backlash from shareholders after leaving its quarterly dividend payment unchanged in January at 30 cents a share, while Ford Motor Co raised its payout by 20%.'


Hopefully GM stock can finally get moving now. The increase gives it a 4.0% yield.


----------



## 0xCC

BCE raises dividend 5.26% to $2.60/year (from 61.75 cents per quarter to 65 cents, $2.47 to $2.60 annually).

http://www.bce.ca/news-and-media/re...share-dividend-increased-5-3-to-2-60-per-year


----------



## 0xCC

Brookfield Renewable Energy Partners (BEP-UN.TO) announces a 7% distribution increase from $1.55 annually to $1.66 annually.

http://www.brookfieldrenewable.com/...wable_announces_7_distribution_inc-41134.html


----------



## Canuck

Keyera - 7% increase & stock spilt

I love this stock


----------



## gibor365

Time Warner raised its quarterly dividend to 35 cents from 31.75 cents, making for an annualized payout of $1.40


----------



## 0xCC

Pepsico (PEP) announced plans to increase their dividend from $2.62 annually to $2.81 annually, a 7.25% increase. They plan to increase the dividend with the June 2015 dividend which has not been announced yet. The dividend that was announced yesterday was still at the $2.62 rate (65.5 cents per quarter).

http://www.pepsico.com/docs/album/Investor/q4_2014_fullrelease_qhwwc4cdtb.pdf?sfvrsn=0 (the plans for increasing the dividend are buried in the 2015 Outlook section on page 9 of the press release)


----------



## leeder

Home Capital Group increases its dividend by 10%. Quarterly payout now is at $0.22 per share. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/11/home-capital-results-idUSL1N0VL1NW20150211


----------



## gardner

http://www.canadianbusiness.com/bus...ividend-six-per-cent-to-32-6-cents-per-share/



> Great-West Lifeco Inc. (TSX:GWO) raised its dividend Thursday as it reported a fourth-quarter profit of $657 million.
> 
> The insurer said it will now pay a quarterly dividend of 32.6 cents per share, up six per cent from its previous payment to shareholders.


----------



## 0xCC

TransCanada Corporation (TRP.TO) raises dividends 8.3%. Annual dividend goes from $1.92 (48 cents a quarter) to $2.08 (52 cents a quarter).
http://transcanada.com/news-releases-article.html?id=1920267&t=


----------



## 0xCC

Not sure how I missed this one. I think I was thinking that EMA and TRP were going to report on the same day but EMA reported a week before TRP on Feb 6.

Emera announced a 3.2% increase in their dividend from 38.75 cents a quarter ($1..55 annualized) to 40 cents a quarter ($1.60 annualized) starting with the dividend payable on May 15.
http://www.snl.com/irweblinkx/file.aspx?IID=4072693&FID=27513174


----------



## gibor365

3.2% is too soft....expected more...still better than nothing


----------



## 0xCC

gibor said:


> 3.2% is too soft....expected more...still better than nothing


They also raised back in September so if you look at the year-ago dividend compared to the upcoming dividend in May the change is from $1.45 annualized to $1.60 annualized, a little over 10% over the year. I'll take that from a utility company.


----------



## CPA Candidate

Easyhome raised its dividend 17.6% to 40 cents per year. Posted a great quarter too.


----------



## the_apprentice

Colgate hikes quarterly dividend by 6% to $0.38 (previously $0.36/share). Share repurchase plan worth $5 billion also approved by BOD.

Coca-Cola announced an 8.2% increase to its dividend ($0.33/share). 53rd consecutive annual dividend increase for the company.

Enerplus announced a 44% dividend cut; from $0.09/month to $0.05/month.


----------



## Canuck

Innergex - 3% raise


----------



## gibor365

the_apprentice said:


> Colgate hikes quarterly dividend by 6% to $0.38 (previously $0.36/share). Share repurchase plan worth $5 billion also approved by BOD.
> 
> Coca-Cola announced an 8.2% increase to its dividend ($0.33/share). 53rd consecutive annual dividend increase for the company.
> 
> Enerplus announced a 44% dividend cut; from $0.09/month to $0.05/month.



Nice increase for KO , but Enerplus cut should be in diferent thread


----------



## the_apprentice

^ Oops! Thanks for pointing that out.


Comcast Corporation (CMCSA) - increased dividend by 11.1% to $0.25/share, was $0.225/share

Home Depot (HD) - 26% increase to $0.59/share, was $0.47/share

Domtar Corporation (UFS) - 7% increase to $0.40/share, was $0.375/share


----------



## My Own Advisor

Royal Bank profit up 17%, 3% dividend hike to $0.77/share.
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...dividend-as-profit-surges-17/article23194446/


----------



## 0xCC

My Own Advisor said:


> Royal Bank profit up 17%, 3% dividend hike to $0.77/share.
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...dividend-as-profit-surges-17/article23194446/


(D'oh, you beat me by 15 minutes!  )
RBC's official press release on the dividends:
http://www.rbc.com/newsroom/news/2015/20150225-ry-dividend.html


----------



## leeder

Magna International increases its dividend by about 16% to a quarterly payout of US $0.44 per share. It also announced a 2:1 stock split. 

http://www..theglobeandmail.com/rep...approves-2-for-1-stock-split/article23194354/


----------



## gibor365

leeder said:


> Magna International increases its dividend by about 16% to a quarterly payout of US $0.44 per share. It also announced a 2:1 stock split.
> 
> http://www..theglobeandmail.com/rep...approves-2-for-1-stock-split/article23194354/


MG is my biggest miss  about 2 years ago had limit buy in mid 40's and missed it by 2 cents.... sinse than it's up more than 300%


----------



## gibor365

TRI increased dividends from 0.33USD to 0.335USD ... it's just 1.5%, but good that they pay it in USD


----------



## leeder

gibor said:


> MG is my biggest miss  about 2 years ago had limit buy in mid 40's and missed it by 2 cents.... sinse than it's up more than 300%


I think I bought it around the mid $40 range. It's certainly one of my biggest gainers. I'm looking to add, but I keep talking myself out of pulling the trigger whenever there's a pullback.


----------



## My Own Advisor

TD Bank hiked its dividend by 8.5% today. Nice!!
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...rise-slightly-to-206-billion/article23210086/


----------



## My Own Advisor

CIBC bumped its dividend by 3%, now paying $1.06 per share. 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...falls-but-beats-expectations/article23209992/


----------



## 0xCC

My Own Advisor said:


> TD Bank hiked its dividend by 8.5% today. Nice!!
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...rise-slightly-to-206-billion/article23210086/


You have to love TD as a dividend investor. The yield is typically the lowest of the big 5 but they increase the dividend faster than any of the others.


----------



## leeder

Stantec raises its dividend by about 13.5% from a quarterly payout of $0.0925 to $0.105 per share. 

http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...lts-for-2014-and-dividend-tsx-stn-1995330.htm


----------



## FrugalTrader

BNS raises quarterly dividend to $0.68/share. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/scotiabank/article23259619/


----------



## Canuck

Enercare raises 15.9% 

Nice!


----------



## Canuck

and Gibson energy 7% raise


----------



## daddybigbucks

Canuck said:


> and Gibson energy 7% raise


beat me to it.
7% increase to its quarterly dividend.



This wins my "best thread of 2015"


----------



## CPA Candidate

EnerCare (ECI) 15.9% increase.

Edit: Someone beat me to it.


----------



## Canuck

Parkland Fuel a measly 1.9% raise but I'll take it!


----------



## My Own Advisor

Title of article misleading..."boosts" dividend: CNQ from $0.225 to $0.23 but I clicked 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...end-as-profit-almost-triples/article23303564/


----------



## leeder

SNC Lavalin boosts its dividend to a quarterly payout of $0.25.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/05/snc-lavalin-results-idUSL1N0W715220150305


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> Title of article misleading..."boosts" dividend: CNQ from $0.225 to $0.23 but I clicked
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...end-as-profit-almost-triples/article23303564/


The article should read CNQ keeps dividends in line with inflation


----------



## Agrivar

Aecon Group boosts its dividend to a quarterly payout of $0.10 from $0.09.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/aecon-reports-end-2014-results-224300069.html


----------



## Canuck

Premium Brands 10% raise.

Cus - huge cut


----------



## londoncalling

Canuck said:


> Cus - huge cut


From the quarterly report:
•The Board of Directors declared a quarterly dividend of $0.01 per common share payable April 15, 2015 to shareholders of record on March 31, 2015. This significant reduction in the quarterly dividend from the previous level of $0.10 per common share will result in the Corporation retaining an incremental $67 million annually to reduce debt and fund committed capital expenditures.


----------



## fatcat

keyera has increased from .215 to .23


----------



## FrugalTrader

Transcontinental Inc. (TCL.A/B) has increased dividend 6% to $0.68 per year.

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=74163451&qm_symbol=TCL.A


----------



## 0xCC

Power Financial increases 2.25 cents/quarter from 35 cents to 37.25 cents a 6.4% increase (finally).

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/power-financial-corporation-reports-fourth-123000267.html


----------



## leeder

Dollarama hikes dividend by 12.5%.

http://business.financialpost.com/2...s-dividend-by-12-5-as-profit-rises-almost-30/


----------



## vista

*Hello*

First time reader. Good thread, and one that I am interested in reading fully.


----------



## gibor365

This month.... 
GD increased 11% , current yield 2.04%
RTN increased 10.7%, yield 2.44% 
XLNX increased 6.9% , yield 2.93%
APD 5.2%, yield 2.12%


----------



## vista

*More Dividend increases for 2015*

Cvl 1.1%
eci 15.9%
hcg 10%
pki 1.9%
bep.un 7.1%
esl 20%
mda 14%
pwf 6.5%
enb 32.8%
gwo 6%
hlf 10.5%
sj 14.3%


----------



## londoncalling

I missed this one but Boston Pizza is at it again.

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/boston-pizza-royalties-income-fund-194300055.html

6.2% increase to distributions.


----------



## gibor365

londoncalling said:


> I missed this one but Boston Pizza is at it again.
> 
> https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/boston-pizza-royalties-income-fund-194300055.html
> 
> 6.2% increase to distributions.


nice 
Today i noticed that KEG increased distributions by 2.5%


----------



## My Own Advisor

KMI:
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ki...-track-to-raise-it-again-this-year-2015-04-15


----------



## gibor365

APD increased by 5+%


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> KMI:
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ki...-track-to-raise-it-again-this-year-2015-04-15


They increase every Q ... i'm lovin' it


----------



## My Own Advisor

gibor said:


> They increase every Q ... i'm lovin' it


Heck ya


----------



## 0xCC

Proctor and Gamble announces a 3% dividend increase:
http://www.pginvestor.com/file.aspx?IID=4004124&FID=29023550

Dividend goes from $2.5744/year ($0.6436/quarter) to $2.6516/year ($0.6629/quarter).


----------



## gibor365

0xCC said:


> Proctor and Gamble announces a 3% dividend increase:
> http://www.pginvestor.com/file.aspx?IID=4004124&FID=29023550
> 
> Dividend goes from $2.5744/year ($0.6436/quarter) to $2.6516/year ($0.6629/quarter).


disappointing


----------



## 0xCC

gibor said:


> disappointing


Yeah, a little bit disappointing but the previous increase was 7% (0.6015/quarter to 0.6436/quarter) and this year they (and all US-based multinationals) have faced some big currency headwinds. The 5% average increase over the last two years has handily beat my wage increases over the last two years.


----------



## gibor365

> The 5% average increase over the last two years has handily beat my wage increases over the last two years.


 You bet  considering that I didn't have any increases.... Interesting by how much AAPL will increase dividends ... my guess 8%...


----------



## 0xCC

Johnson and Johnson increases by 7.1% from $0.70 per quarter to $0.75/quarter ($2.80 annual to $3.00 annual). This is right inline with what I was expecting.

http://www.investor.jnj.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=908288


----------



## gibor365

> This is right inline with what I was expecting.


 Same here


----------



## 0xCC

Restaurant Brands International (Burger King and Tim Horton's: QSR.TO) very quietly increased their dividend by 11% from $0.09/quarter to $0.10/quarter. I actually had to go back to the previous earnings release to make sure I wasn't making up the previous dividend of $0.09/quarter.

http://investor.rbi.com/~/media/Files/B/BurgerKing-IR/press-releases/first-quarter-results-2015.PDF


----------



## gibor365

AAPL : The company raised its dividend to $0.52 per share from $0.47

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-buyback-dividend-announcement-2015-4#ixzz3YYO2Hh7C


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ 11% increase, not the 25% I had predicted, but I'll take it.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ 11% increase, not the 25% I had predicted, but I'll take it.


I predicted 8% #87 ...


----------



## leeder

Altagas announces an 8.5% increase to its annualized dividend. Shareholders of record on May 25, 2015 would be eligible for a $0.16 per share monthly dividend (previously $0.1475 per share). 

http://www.altagas.ca/investors/share_information/dividends/declared_dividends


----------



## gibor365

SO increased to 0.5425 / Q ... 3.3% increase


----------



## gibor365

XOM raised 5.8%,
CVX didn't raise .... hopefully will raise next Q


----------



## My Own Advisor

SLF up 6%. Finally 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ter-profit-dividend-increase/article24265021/


----------



## Synergy

My Own Advisor said:


> SLF up 6%. Finally
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ter-profit-dividend-increase/article24265021/


Great news! Now we just need interest to start slowly creeping up...


----------



## 0xCC

Pembina Pipeline increase dividend by 5.17% from 0.145/month to 0.1525/month ($1.74/year to 1.83/year).
http://www.pembina.com/media-centre/news-releases/news-details/?nid=135278
(and if Pembina's IT department or CTO happens to stop by here and see this you really need to upgrade that 486 based server that is serving your website. My goodness that thing is slow...)


----------



## gibor365

Nice and expected increase for PEP


> PepsiCo (PEP), a food and beverage company, declared a quarterly dividend of $0.7025 per share, a 7.3 percent increase compared to the previous quarter.


----------



## 0xCC

Manulife (MFC:TSE) raises dividend 1.5 cents (9.67%) from $0.155/quarter to $0.17/quarter.

http://www.manulife.com/public/files/201/1/MFC_1Q15_DR.pdf


----------



## leeder

Telus increases quarterly dividend to $0.42 per share as expected. 

http://www.twst.com/update/109692-t...reports-strong-results-for-first-quarter-2015


----------



## Moneytoo

Thank you so much for updates! (From the happy holders of Manulife, Sunlife and Telus - among the latest bunch )


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Yes, OxCC does a great job, thank you 2! 

MFC div. has recovered 30.8% since it was reduced by 1/2 back in Aug.09 [bought it later that year], so still about 35% away from full recovery. Anyhow, I'll take it so it can DRIP more shares.


----------



## 0xCC

I'm not the only one updating here but I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## Cal

It has been a good week for increases. Good to see the insurers counting on rates going up in the near future.


----------



## supperfly17

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ Yes, OxCC does a great job, thank you 2!
> 
> MFC div. has recovered 30.8% since it was reduced by 1/2 back in Aug.09 [bought it later that year], so still about 35% away from full recovery. Anyhow, I'll take it so it can DRIP more shares.


Nice, same here, added again, almost at 800 now.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Loving the "show us the money"


----------



## 0xCC

My Own Advisor said:


> Loving the "show us the money"


Cineplex Galaxy (CGX:TSE) increased their dividend 4.0% from $1.50 annually to $1.56 annually (from $0.125 to $0.13 monthly) starting with the May 2015 dividend.

The news is so hot and fresh that they don't even have it on their website yet so a Yahoo! Finance link will have to do for now: http://finance.yahoo.com/news/cineplex-inc-reports-first-quarter-104052591.html

Edit: and the announcement on the Cineplex website: http://irfiles.cineplex.com/investors/recentpressreleases/2015/Q1-2015-Press-Release-Final.pdf


----------



## FrugalTrader

BMO raised dividend to $0.82/quarter.


----------



## 0xCC

FrugalTrader said:


> BMO raised dividend to $0.82/quarter.


Beat me by 15 minutes!  That is a 2 cent/quarter raise or 2.5% (which is likely why the press release doesn't mention the percent increase).

http://newsroom.bmo.com/press-relea...mmon-share-dividen-tsx-bmo-201505271009098005

Edit: This is the second increase for BMO in the last 12 months but both increases only moved the dividend from 78 cents/quarter to 82 cents a quarter or a 5.13% total increase. For the 4 banks that I watch (BNS, TD, RY and BMO) this is the lowest increase over the last 12 months.


----------



## GoldStone

0xCC said:


> Beat me by 15 minutes!  That is a 2 cent/quarter raise or 0.25% (which is likely why the press release doesn't mention the percent increase).


0.02 / 0.8 = 2.5%


----------



## 0xCC

GoldStone said:


> 0.02 / 0.8 = 2.5%


Yes, thanks. I just realized I was off by one decimal place.


----------



## leeder

Don't forget National Bank! Increased to $0.52 per share quarterly dividend. 
https://www.nbc.ca/content/dam/bnc/...lations/quaterly-results/dividend-q2-2015.pdf


----------



## leeder

Missed Agrium's dividend increase earlier this month. Agrium is increasing from US$0.78 to US$0.875 per share quarterly. http://www.agrium.com/en/investors/shareholder-information/dividends


----------



## My Own Advisor

CIBC hikes dividend by 2.8%
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ats-estimates-hikes-dividend/article24658918/


----------



## FrugalTrader

Canadian Western Bank raises dividend 5% to $0.22/quarter http://on.wsj.com/1APFJmq


----------



## gibor365

Subject to completion of the Transaction, DIV's board of directors has approved an increase in DIV's annual dividend from $0.1884 per share to $0.20 per share (a 6% increase) effective August 31, 2015 (assuming the Transaction completes in June 2015).


----------



## Davis

Boston Pizza BPF.UN increased its monthly dividend by 6.2% from 10.2 cents per share to 10.83 cents per cent beginning with the May distribution.


----------



## My Own Advisor

$DIS
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/disney-raising-dividend-15-pct-120254802.html


----------



## Butters

EMP.A - 11%

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/empire-company-reports-fiscal-2015-225300096.html

edit, guess I should add this...
we are pleased to announce a recommended three-for-one share split which is subject to shareholder approval at the Annual General Meeting on September 10, 2015


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

*Alaris Royalty Corp (AD-TSX)*
... pleased to announce that it will be increasing its monthly dividend per share to $0.135 from $0.130 (the "Dividend Increase"), which represents an annualized dividend of $1.62 ($1.56 previously), a 4% increase. This is Alaris' third dividend increase in the last twelve months for a total increase of 13% and tenth consecutive increase since April 2010.
Read more at http://www.stockhouse.com/news/press-releases/2015/06/25/alaris-royalty-corp-announces-a-58-million-contribution-to-a-new-private#MJ6UE3X1Uj52V3Ac.99


----------



## 0xCC

0xCC said:


> Restaurant Brands International (Burger King and Tim Horton's: QSR.TO) very quietly increased their dividend by 11% from $0.09/quarter to $0.10/quarter. I actually had to go back to the previous earnings release to make sure I wasn't making up the previous dividend of $0.09/quarter.
> 
> http://investor.rbi.com/~/media/Files/B/BurgerKing-IR/press-releases/first-quarter-results-2015.PDF



And once again RBI increases their dividend without calling out that they actually increased it. They raised it this time from $0.10/quarter to $0.12/quarter, a 20% increase (and they pay in US$ so the US$ strength makes the dividend even more attractive for Canadian investors).

http://investor.rbi.com/~/media/Files/B/BurgerKing-IR/press-releases/second-quarter-results-2015.PDF


----------



## 0xCC

Suncor (SU) increases their dividend 3.57% from $0.28/quarter to $0.29/quarter (1.12/year to 1.16/year).
http://www.suncor.com/en/newsroom/5441.aspx?id=1972094

An energy company increasing dividends in this environment, go figure...


----------



## gibor365

0xCC said:


> Suncor (SU) increases their dividend 3.57% from $0.28/quarter to $0.29/quarter (1.12/year to 1.16/year).
> http://www.suncor.com/en/newsroom/5441.aspx?id=1972094
> 
> An energy company increasing dividends in this environment, go figure...


They increase by much smaller % than before, CNQ, XOM and COP-N had similar increases. From a big names only CVX didn't increase (at least didn't cut )


----------



## 0xCC

Emera increases their dividend from $1.60/year to $1.90/year ($0.40/quarter to $0.475/quarter), a 18.75% increase starting with the dividend coming in November. They also increased their dividend growth target to 8% per year from 6% through 2019. Pretty nice increase today and increase to the dividend growth target for the next 4 years especially from a utility.

http://investors.emera.com/file.aspx?IID=4072693&FID=30658400


----------



## Homerhomer

0xCC said:


> Emera increases their dividend from $1.60/year to $1.90/year ($0.40/quarter to $0.475/quarter), a 18.75% increase starting with the dividend coming in November. They also increased their dividend growth target to 8% per year from 6% through 2019. Pretty nice increase today and increase to the dividend growth target for the next 4 years especially from a utility.
> 
> http://investors.emera.com/file.aspx?IID=4072693&FID=30658400


nice, one of my largest positions, planning to hold on to it for a very long time.


----------



## jaybee

Those who invested in Emera a decade ago would've beaten the S&P500, the TSX, and the TSX Utilities index by a wide. Check out the chart!

I've held this for 14 years now. One of my largest postions.


----------



## RBull

Ya, I know. I'm also a ratepayer that has been gouged heavily for years (and undoubtedly to continue) to provide these good payouts, stock performance. Good thing I also own some of it.


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> nice, one of my largest positions, planning to hold on to it for a very long time.


Not my largest one, but pretty significant


----------



## mrPPincer

less than 2% of my portfolio here, but I welcome the good news, every bit helps


----------



## My Own Advisor

Homerhomer said:


> nice, one of my largest positions, planning to hold on to it for a very long time.


EMA, love it


----------



## gibor365

On August 21, 2015, Altria announced that it was increasing its quarterly dividend by 8.7%, or 4.5 cents, to $0.565 per share, compared to its previous level of $0.52 per share. Annualized, this new dividend equates to $2.26 per share, good for a yield of slightly over 4.10%.


----------



## Afp

Keyera - KEY.TO , 2nd dividend increase this year, monthly div up from 11.5c to 12.5c


----------



## 0xCC

Royal Bank of Canada - RBC increases their dividend by 2 cents a quarter or 8 cents a year from 0.77/quarter to 0.79/quarter (or from 3.08/year to 3.16/year) a 2.6% increase.
http://www.rbc.com/newsroom/news/2015/20150826-ry-q3-dividend.html

Personally I was hoping for a penny a quarter more than that but this is the second 2 cent/quarter increase this year.


----------



## My Own Advisor

I'll take it


----------



## My Own Advisor

Thanks CIBC, dividend up:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...d-as-profit-rises-6-per-cent/article26123032/

Corrected, thanks, needed more coffee jaybee!


----------



## jaybee

^ Profit is up 6 per cent, the dividend is being raised by 2.75 per cent to $1.12 per share, an increase of three cents. A raise is a raise though.


----------



## leeder

BNS has increased its quarterly dividend to $0.70 per share (2.9% increase). 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ikes-dividend-beats-forecast/article26139903/


----------



## 0xCC

Nice, also the second increase for BNS this year. Of my 4 bank holdings, 2 increased dividends this week (RY and BNS).


----------



## 0xCC

I missed this from the beginning of the month...
Enbridge Income Fund (ENF.TO) increases dividend from $0.1285/month ($1.542/year) to $0.1414/month ($1.6968/year) a 10% increase. They also expect to do another 10% increase in early 2016 and every year until 2019 as the result of the acquisition of the Canadian Liquids Pipelines business.

http://www.enbridgeincomefund.com/Read-the-Latest-News/News-Releases.aspx#yearTab=en2015&id=1981026


----------



## Agrivar

Looks like this was overlooked in July...

IMO increased its quarterly dividend to $0.14 per share (7.7% increase). 


http://www.imperialoil.ca/Canada-English/about_media_releases_20150731_div.aspx


----------



## Eder

A&W still knocking it out of the park....3.3% divy increase for the faithful

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/news-sources/?date=+20151013&archive=cnw&slug=C4859


----------



## fersure

BAM.A to spin off another company (Brookfield Business Partners). Existing shareholders to receive a special dividend estimated to be worth US$0.50 per share, or approximately US$500 million, in the form of units of BBP. 

It's unclear (to me) what BBP will actually do versus the current activities of BEP and especially BIP. From the press release: "BBP’s initial businesses will include substantially all of Brookfield’s business services and industrial operations. BBP will be focused on owning and operating high-quality businesses that are low-cost producers and/or benefit from high barriers to entry."


----------



## fersure

A couple more:
Altagas: Raised monthly dividend from .160 to .165 (Second dividend increase this calendar year).
Exchange Income: Effective September 15, monthly dividend raised from .145 to .16 (Second dividend increase in the last 12 months).


----------



## gibor365

KMI raised from 0.49 to 0.51 today...
I like their quaterly increases 

Declared 
Ex-date
Record
Payable
Amount
Type

10/21/15	10/29/15	11/03/15	11/13/15	$0.51 Regular Cash 
07/15/15	07/29/15	07/31/15	08/14/15	$0.49 Regular Cash 
04/15/15	04/28/15	04/30/15	05/15/15	$0.48 Regular Cash 
01/21/15	01/29/15	02/02/15	02/17/15	$0.45 Regular Cash 
10/15/14	10/29/14	10/31/14	11/17/14	$0.44 Regular Cash 
07/16/14	07/29/14	07/31/14	08/15/14	$0.43 Regular Cash 
04/16/14	04/28/14	04/30/14	05/16/14	$0.42 Regular Cash 
01/15/14	01/29/14	01/31/14	02/18/14	$0.41 Regular Cash


----------



## 0xCC

Restaurant Brands International (QSR) (aka Tim Horton's and Burger King) increased their dividend quietly once again from $0.12/quarter ($0.48/year) to $0.13/quarter ($0.52/year) a 8.3% increase.

http://investor.rbi.com/~/media/Files/B/BurgerKing-IR/press-releases/third-quarter-results-2015.pdf

If they just keep paying out that $0.13 cents for 3 quarters of 2016 they will have increased their dividend by 25% over 2015. They didn't start paying a dividend until the second quarter in 2015 so comparing 3 quarters of payouts in 2015 to 4 quarters in 2016 isn't really a valid comparison. And the dividend is paid in $US.


----------



## Agrivar

SLF increased its quarterly dividend to $0.39 per share (2.6% increase).


https://www.sunlife.com/Global/Inve...+increases+dividend?vgnLocale=en_CA&id=122966


----------



## 0xCC

Sunlife increases their dividend by 1 cent/quarter from $0.38/quarter ($1.52/year) to $0.39/quarter ($1.56/year), a 2.63% increase. This is the second dividend increase this year, the previous one was from $0.36/quarter to $0.38/quarter back in Q1. Total 2015 dividends will be $1.51/share compared to $1.44 in 2014, a 4.86% increase.

http://www.sunlife.com/Global/Inves...+increases+dividend?vgnLocale=en_CA&id=122966

Edit: Agrivar types faster than I do.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Telus boosted dividend by 10% as well.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Yup, 10% hike and Telus cutting 1,500 jobs as well.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/telus-to-cut-1-500-jobs-but-hike-dividend-10-1.3305210


----------



## HaroldCrump

It has become standard practice these days to cut jobs & boost dividend and/or buybacks.


----------



## leeder

I didn't particularly understand the 4% drop in share price with Telus. But I'll take the dividend increase!


----------



## AltaRed

leeder said:


> I didn't particularly understand the 4% drop in share price with Telus. But I'll take the dividend increase!


Mobile subscriber growth was lower than forecast, i.e. growth is slowing.


----------



## Agrivar

IPL increased its monthly dividend from $0.1225 to $0.13 per share (6.12% increase).


http://www.interpipeline.com/news/news-releases.cfm?newsReleaseAction=view&releaseId=244


----------



## gibor365

Some of my stocks increased dividends recently: MCD 5%, EMR 1%  , LMT 10%, ABBV increased 2nd time this year by 11.7% (so in Jan 16 I'll get 16% more than in Jan 15)


----------



## leeder

Canadian Tire (TSE:CTC.A) increased its annual dividend by 9.5%, raising the quarterly dividend payout from $0.525 per share to $0.575 per share.

http://corp.canadiantire.ca/EN/INVESTORS/SHAREHOLDERINFO/Pages/DividentInformation.aspx


----------



## 0xCC

Intel (INTC) increases their dividend by $0.02/quarter from $0.24/quarter to $0.26/quarter ($0.96/year to $1.04/year), a 8.3% increase. "Beginning with the dividend that will be declared in the first quarter of 2016". So they are going to get another round of press coverage (and probably coverage here as well) when they actually declare the dividend even though they announced it today.

http://newsroom.intel.com/community...6-business-outlook-at-annual-investor-meeting


----------



## gibor365

> Intel (INTC) increases their dividend by $0.02/quarter from $0.24/quarter to $0.26/quarter ($0.96/year to $1.04/year), a 8.3% increase.


 Nice, INTC is my wife's biggest holding


----------



## 0xCC

BMO raises dividend by $0.02/quarter to $0.84/quarter ($3.28/year to $3.36/year) a 2.4% increase.


http://newsroom.bmo.com/press-relea...mmon-share-dividen-tsx-bmo-201512011034924005


----------



## My Own Advisor

CIBC raises dividend by $0.03/quarter to $1.15/quarter.
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...rterly-profit-to-778-million/article27576582/


----------



## My Own Advisor

Nice! ENB raised their dividend 14% to $0.53/per share payable on March 1.
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ises-dividend-by-14-per-cent/article27576640/


----------



## 0xCC

Enbridge Income Fund (ENF) raises monthly dividend from $0.1414/month to $0.1555/month starting with the January dividend (payable in February), a 9.97% increase.
This moves the annual dividend payout from $1.6968/year to $1.866/year.

http://www.enbridgeincomefund.com/Read-the-Latest-News/News-Releases.aspx#yearTab=en2015&id=2007844


----------



## 0xCC

And to go along with the previous poset Enbridge (ENB.TO) announced an increase to their dividend from $0.465/quarter to 0.53/quarter a 13.97% increase starting with the March dividend. That is an increase from $1.86/year to $2.12/year.

http://www.enbridge.com/MediaCentre/News.aspx?yearTab=en2015&id=2007847

Edit: oops, I missed My Own Advisor's post that already covered this.


----------



## chantl01

National Bank (NA) raised its quarterly dividend by 4% from 52 to 54 cents per share.

http://www.newswire.ca/news-release...end-by-4-to-54-cents-per-share-559937531.html


----------



## Fraser19

Canadian Western Bank (CWB) raised its quarter dividend by one cent (5%) to 23 cents per share, per quarter.


----------



## 0xCC

Pfizer (PFE) raises dividend by $0.02/quarter from $0.28/quarter ($1.12/year) to $0.30/quarter ($1.20/year) a 7.14% increase.

I'm not seeing this release on their website yet so I'm not totally convinced this is real. Here is the release from the Yahoo! Finance website: http://finance.yahoo.com/news/pfizer-declares-first-quarter-2016-213000658.html

Edit: And here is the news release on Pfizer's site: http://www.pfizer.com/news/press-re...l/pfizer_declares_first_quarter_2016_dividend


----------



## 0xCC

BCE increases dividend from $0.65/quarter ($2.60/year) to $0.6825/quarter ($2.73/year) a 5% increase.

http://www.bce.ca/news-and-media/re...are-dividend-increased-5-0-to-2-73-per-year-1

Their payout ratio seems to be getting a little stretched but that is a different issue for a different thread.


----------



## 0xCC

Brookfield Renewable Energy Partners (BEP.UN) announced an increase in their distribution from $0.415 US/quarter or $1.66 US/year to $0.445 US/quarter or $1.78 US/year, a 7.2% increase.

http://www.brookfieldrenewable.com/...wable_announces_7_distribution_inc-43558.html


----------



## leeder

Brookfield Infrastructure also increased its distribution from US$0.53 to US$0.57 quarterly. This represents a 7.5% increase. 
http://www.brookfieldinfrastructure.com/content/investor_relations/distributions-42137.html


----------



## My Own Advisor

Nice, BEP and BIP!!


----------



## CPA Candidate

Exco Technologies raised their dividend by 17%, from 0.24 to .28 per year for about a 2% yield.

They also reported EPS for the 1st quarter was up 22% - and the stock sold off. :stupid:


----------



## Moneytoo

Yay my lucky day - have BCE and Exco, waiting for the mothership BAM and the other spawn, BPY, to increase theirs, too...


----------



## londoncalling

Learned about this one from Doctrine.

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...-fund-increases-monthly-cash-distributions-to


----------



## 0xCC

Manulife (MFC) increases their dividend by 8.8% from $0.17/quarter ($0.68/year) to $0.185/quarter ($0.74/year).

http://www.manulife.com/public/files/201/1/MFC_4Q15_DR.pdf


----------



## My Own Advisor

0xCC said:


> Manulife (MFC) increases their dividend by 8.8% from $0.17/quarter ($0.68/year) to $0.185/quarter ($0.74/year).
> 
> http://www.manulife.com/public/files/201/1/MFC_4Q15_DR.pdf


Nice, thanks OxCC


----------



## leeder

A few other companies have also raised their dividends, including TransCanada (from $0.52 quarterly dividend to $0.565) and Home Capital Group ($0.22 quarterly dividend to $0.24). 

http://www.transcanada.com/dividends.html

http://www.newswire.ca/news-release...nc-announces-dividend-increase-568445891.html


----------



## 0xCC

Thanks leeder, that is a 8.65% bump for TRP and a 9.09% increase for Home Capital Group.


----------



## gibor365

0xCC said:


> Manulife (MFC) increases their dividend by 8.8% from $0.17/quarter ($0.68/year) to $0.185/quarter ($0.74/year).
> 
> http://www.manulife.com/public/files/201/1/MFC_4Q15_DR.pdf


So after today's almost 9% drop their yield claiming to 4.7% .... maybe time to buy


----------



## gibor365

gibor said:


> So after today's almost 9% drop their yield claiming to 4.7% .... maybe time to buy


Had limit buy, missed by several cents and MFC up about 15% in 3 days


----------



## gibor365

KMB incresed divedends from 0.88 to 0.92 , 4.5% raise


----------



## CPA Candidate

GSY increased their dividend 25% to 50 cents year. When I first bought the stock in 2013 the dividend was 34 cents.

HCG increased their dividend 9% to 96 cents year. When I first bought the stock in 2013 the dividend was 52 cents.

And finally, CHW announced a 50 cents per share special dividend which is 5% of the current stock price.

It should also be noted that all of these stocks have been hated over the past year or two because *EVERYBODY KNOWS* that sub-prime financials are all going bankrupt, etc.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

BOARDWALK (BEI.UN)
- Increases distribution by 10.3% to $2.25 per Trust Unit on an annualized basis

_Sam Kolias, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Boardwalk REIT said "It would appear that the market is valuing Boardwalk based on the prevailing price of a barrel of oil as opposed to that of, affordable, residential real estate. Despite the current economic environment, Boardwalk continues to deliver stable revenues and FFO as a result of continued high occupancy levels and stable Net Operating Income. Historically, Boardwalk has delivered sustainable financial performance in the face of oil price volatility, and has capitalized on these cyclical opportunities to create even greater value for our unitholders."_

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/boardwalk-reit-announces-solid-fourth-quarter-financial-results-increases-its-regular-distribution-by-103-and-adds-strategic-initiatives-to-create-unitholder-value-569333891.html

Thanks again Sam. Well done and much appreciated, especially after reading about inflation of 2% last month.
So far this year, its dividend increases by the likes of BEI, BCE, MFC, TRP... that keep the income of recent retirees like us ahead of inflation!


----------



## AltaRed

I am a happy owner of this REIT. It clearly is oversold.


----------



## 0xCC

Royal Bank increases their dividend to $0.81/quarter ($3.24/year) from $0.79/quarter ($3.16/year) a 2.53% increase.

http://www.rbc.com/newsroom/news/2016/20160224-q1-dividend.html


----------



## My Own Advisor

Nice 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...-8-on-lending-hikes-dividend/article28900478/

TD hikes dividend to $0.55 per share.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Another bump:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...rter-profit-grows-6-per-cent/article28900464/

CIBC hikes dividend to $1.18 per share.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Looks like the banks are doing their thing. I happily own CIBC and TD


----------



## 0xCC

Yes, you have to love the Canadian Banks. I own RY, TD, BMO and BNS and they currently each seem to be on an every other quarter dividend bump cycle. So I get two dividend increases every quarter.  And the increases are much larger than any raises I get from my employer...

That TD increase is a bump from $0.51/quarter to $0.55/quarter a 7.84% increase.


----------



## leeder

Stantec shareholders will also be getting a bump in their dividends. Stantec has declared a quarterly increase from $0.105 to $0.1125 per share. This represents about a 7.14% increase. 

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...er-and-year-end-results-for-2015-and-dividend


----------



## gibor365

OurBigFatWallet said:


> Looks like the banks are doing their thing. I happily own CIBC and TD


I happily own all "big 6"


----------



## Tawcan

gibor said:


> I happily own all "big 6"


Same here.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Own 7!


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> Own 7!


Than it's "big 6" and 1 small


----------



## Eclectic12

Interesting ... wiki says for Tier 1 banks, it is the big five then a bunch of smaller banks such as CWB, Tangerine, PCF, National Bank and Laurentian.


Cheers


----------



## gibor365

NA's market cap is 12.6B, much higher thatn CWB 1.6B or LB 1.4B


----------



## My Own Advisor

gibor said:


> Than it's "big 6" and 1 small


Correct


----------



## Killer Z

*Magna * (TSX:MG) increases its dividend:

_"...........increased the quarterly dividend, which rises by 14 per cent to 25 cents per share with the March payment."_

http://business.financialpost.com/n...nd-but-earnings-hit-by-strong-american-dollar


----------



## Tawcan

gibor said:


> Than it's "big 6" and 1 small


We do the same as well. Happy to see MG's dividend increase.


----------



## gibor365

KO increased by 6% to 0.35


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

BNS increased their dividend by just under 3%. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...erly-profit-rises-5-per-cent/article28962479/


----------



## 0xCC

Ah, you just beat me. BNS increased by 2 cents a quarter from $0.70/quarter to $0.72/quarter a 2.85% increase.

http://scotiabank.mwnewsroom.com/pr...-outstanding-share-tsx-bns-201603011045023001

They also increased last quarter. That is 3 of the 4 banks that I own that increased their dividend this quarter. The only one that didn't was BMO.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Thanks BNS!


----------



## Tawcan

Yea Canadian banks continue raising dividends. Will take that any day.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Gibson Energy increased their dividend by 3%. A bold move when others in the industry are cutting/eliminating. http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...ces-a-3-dividend-increase-tsx-gei-2101931.htm


----------



## yyz

Aecon increased the dividend from $0.40 to $0.46 a share /year


----------



## gibor365

KO increased by 6% , 54th year in a row


----------



## My Own Advisor

Love it gibor, more fizz for the portfolio


----------



## Eder

Premium Brands had another knock out quarter & year...the company also announced that it will be increasing its quarterly dividend by 10.1% to $0.380 per share ($1.52 per share annually) from $0.345 per share ($1.38 per share annually)


----------



## gibor365

Dividend Aristocrat Kimberly-Clark Raises Payout for the 44th Year in a Row , increase 4.5%


----------



## 0xCC

Power Financial (PWF on the TSX) increased their dividend 2 cents a quarter from $0.3725/quarter to $0.3925/quarter, a 5.35% increase. On an annual basis that is an increase from $1.49 to $1.57.

They don't have the press release posted on their website yet so the Yahoo finance version will have to do for now.
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/power-financial-reports-record-2015-122600916.html


----------



## My Own Advisor

Nice  PWF and POW have been bond-like.


----------



## gibor365

APD increased by 6%... waiting for PG and JNJ increases


----------



## My Own Advisor

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/procter-gamble-raises-dividend-by-1-2016-04-08

You got your wish with PG. Only 1% though.


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/procter-gamble-raises-dividend-by-1-2016-04-08
> 
> You got your wish with PG. Only 1% though.


Yeap, I know.... disappointment


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

CP raised their dividend by 43%. http://ca.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idCAKCN0XH1AO


----------



## 0xCC

Restaurant Brands Internations (TSE:QSR), aka Burger King/Tim Horton's increased their dividend from $0.13/quarter to $0.15/quarter ($0.52/year to $0.60/year) a 15.38% increase.
http://investor.rbi.com/en/investor-information/press-releases/2016/04-28-2016-114725735.aspx 

They did it a little less quietly than they have the last few times, this time it was actually in the highlights of the quarter section of the report.

Now waiting on JNJ to announce something from their annual shareholder meeting. Maybe a 5% increase to $3.15/year?


----------



## FrugalTrader

XOM increased annual dividend to $3.00.


----------



## 0xCC

And JNJ increased 5 cents a quarter to $0.80/quarter from $0.75/quarter, $3.00/year to $3.20/year a 6.67% increase. After I posted my $3.15 guess above I thought that $3.20 actually made more sense.

JNJ doesn't seem to have the information on their website yet. Here is the PR Newswire release: http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ounces-dividend-increase-of-67-300259387.html


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Cineplex raised their dividend by 3.8%. http://in.reuters.com/article/idINASC08M3P


----------



## 0xCC

Nice, I wasn't expecting an increase from Cineplex.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Telus has raised their dividend by 4.5%. http://business.financialpost.com/f...all-centre-unit-to-asian-firm-for-600-million


----------



## gibor365

In recent weeks many US stocks increased dividends: AAPL 10%, JNJ 6%, SO, XLNX, APD


----------



## 0xCC

Pembina Pipelines (PPL.TO) increases their dividend by 4.9% from $0.1525/month to $0.16/month, $1.83/year to $1.92/year.

http://www.pembina.com/media-centre/news-releases/news-details/?nid=135331


----------



## gibor365

PSX increased by 12.5%


----------



## 0xCC

George Weston increases dividend 3.5% from $0.425/quarter to $0.44/quarter ($1.70/year to $1.76/year).

http://weston.mediaroom.com/2016-05...Increase-to-Quarterly-Common-Share-Dividend-2


----------



## 0xCC

Sunlife increased their dividend by 1.5 cents or 3.84% (despite the press release claims of a 4% increase) from $0.39/quarter to $0.405/quarter. That is from $1.56 annually to $1.62 annually.

http://www.sunlife.com/Global/Inves...+increases+dividend?vgnLocale=en_CA&id=123010

This is the second increase in the last 3 quarters (last one was in November and was a 1 cent per quarter increase. Those two increases add up to a 6.57% increase.


----------



## fersure

Exchange Income Corporation keeps chugging along, with another 5% increase. Third dividend increase in 18 months, now at $2.01/year.:cheerful:


----------



## yyz

New Flyer increases the dividend 35.7% to $0.95 /share

http://www.newflyer.com/index/cms-f...eases/2016/2016-05-12-q1-earnings-release.pdf


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Canadian Real Estate Investment Trust (REF.UN) has increased their annual distributions by 1.7%. http://www.snl.com/IRWebLinkX/file.aspx?IID=4105059&FID=34410002


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Bank of Montreal has increased their divvy by 2.4%. http://business.financialpost.com/i...l-profit-dips-sets-aside-more-loan-loss-funds


----------



## 0xCC

Nice steady increase from BMO. Combined with the previous increase in December that is just under 5% over the last 6 months.

Next up, RY. Looking for an increase in the same range as BMO's 2.4%.

Again, the banks are giving me an annual increase that is much better than the increase in salary my employer is giving me.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

CIBC has increased their divvy by 2.5%. Love the bank stocks. Next up is Royal Bank. http://www.wsj.com/articles/cibc-raises-dividend-profit-tops-expectations-1464259748


----------



## 0xCC

No increase from RY . Maybe next quarter.


----------



## Tawcan

0xCC said:


> No increase from RY . Maybe next quarter.


 Was hoping to see a 2% or so increase from RY.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Interesting move from RY (not announcing an increase, when other banks have). I hope they announce one next quarter


----------



## Eder

Pizza Pizza raises its dividend 2.4% yielding just over 6%.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Hard to believe people eat that stuff Eder


----------



## doctrine

I like their pizza! Don't own the stock but can understand why people go there. Very competitive company in the market. And usually fairly busy.


----------



## Eder

I don't eat their pizza but they are a cash machine.


----------



## gibor365

Just noticed in my account that FN increased dividend earlier 



> Based on the Company’s consistently strong performance and outlook, the Board of Directors today increased the common share dividend to the annual equivalent of $1.70 per share, an almost 10% increase over the current annualized rate of $1.55 per share, effective with the dividend to be paid on June 15, 2016.


----------



## 0xCC

Emera (EMA.TO) announced a 10% increase in their dividend from $1.90 annually to $2.09 annually ($0.475/quarter to $0.5225/quarter).
They also announced that they are extending their target dividend increases of 8% per year from 2019 to 2020.

http://investors.emera.com/file.aspx?IID=4072693&FID=34969237


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Altagas increases dividend 6.1% http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...eases-dividend-61-percent-tsx-ala-2144270.htm


----------



## gardner

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/royal-bank-earnings-profit-1.3733599



> Royal Bank hikes dividend to 83 cents as profit rises 17%


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

gardner said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/royal-bank-earnings-profit-1.3733599


Not much of an increase from RY but I'll take it


----------



## BigMFfan

OurBigFatWallet said:


> Not much of an increase from RY but I'll take it


This is the second increase this year.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

BigMFfan said:


> This is the second increase this year.


Total increase for 2016 is 5%.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Bank of Nova Scotia raised their dividend by 2.8%. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...as-profit-climbs-61-per-cent/article31602386/


----------



## My Own Advisor

OurBigFatWallet said:


> Bank of Nova Scotia raised their dividend by 2.8%. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...as-profit-climbs-61-per-cent/article31602386/


Sweet. I recall they are trying to do this x2 per year going-forward


----------



## Tawcan

Good to see all these bank dividend increases.


----------



## Beaver101

^ Yes, and increasing fees and annual executive bonuses.


----------



## gibor365

PM increased dividends just by 2%, earlier MO increased by 8%


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Fortis has increased their dividend by 6.7%. http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...fortis-inc-announces-fourth-quarter-dividends


----------



## My Own Advisor

Didn't see this in the thread. VZ increased dividend by 2%.
http://www.dividend.com/news/2016/09/02/verizon-communications-dials-up-2-percent-dividend-increase/


----------



## james4beach

You guys make it sound like dividend increases are something special, like they're some kind of an extra bonus or something.

But it naturally happens in the stock market, even for the big old dumb index. XIU (the TSX 60) itself is showing an average 12% annual increase in *distributions* since 2001

If you just focus on the dividend portion, XIU still shows average 8% annual increase in dividends. So yeah ... you'd better be seeing your individual stocks increase their dividends. If they're not averaging the 8% annual increase in divs, they're not even keeping up with the index.


----------



## Eder

The thing is that we like stocks that increase their dividend as that is how you get rich...raising dividends generally are showing a business worth investing in. More interesting than a thread on GIC / bond interest decreases lol. So , ya , dividend increases are special to most investors.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Fair James.

But....

10-year annualized dividend growth rate for XIU = 10.17%.

Same timeline, FTS = >12%

Not all of them are winners like this but yes, our individual stocks should increase their dividends to keep up with XIU!


----------



## AltaRed

james4beach said:


> If you just focus on the dividend portion, XIU still shows average 8% annual increase in dividends.


What is your source for this information?


----------



## Eder

And in the last 10 years BCE total return is 268% .... XIU 10 year is 75% .... see the difference?

I get 5.7% annualized return for XIU over 10 years...


----------



## AltaRed

I think the discussion was on dividend growth only, not total return.


----------



## james4beach

AltaRed said:


> I think the discussion was on dividend growth only, not total return.


Right, and the numbers I gave here are dividend growth rates



Eder said:


> The thing is that we like stocks that increase their dividend as that is how you get rich...raising dividends generally are showing a business worth investing in.


But even the TSX index regularly increases its dividend. The dividend is X% of overall profits that the company pays out in cash. Over time, as businesses grow, even a constant X% means that the dividend will "grow". Rising dividends are a natural consequence of the constant earnings growth in the stock market.



> What is your source for this information?


The iShares page for XIU, under Distributions, Calendar Year. If you look at the Eligible Dividends column (so ignoring capital gains distributions) you'll see the growth in XIU dividends over the years. In 2006 XIU's eligible dividends were 0.27 and in 2015 were 0.53

That gives XIU a dividend growth rate of (0.53/0.27)^(1/9) = 8% annual increase in pure dividends.

So I think it's fair to say that's a baseline expectation


----------



## gibor365

james4beach said:


> Right, and the numbers I gave here are dividend growth rates
> 
> 
> 
> But even the TSX index regularly increases its dividend. The dividend is X% of overall profits that the company pays out in cash. Over time, as businesses grow, even a constant X% means that the dividend will "grow". Rising dividends are a natural consequence of the constant earnings growth in the stock market.
> 
> 
> 
> The iShares page for XIU, under Distributions, Calendar Year. If you look at the Eligible Dividends column (so ignoring capital gains distributions) you'll see the growth in XIU dividends over the years. In 2006 XIU's eligible dividends were 0.27 and in 2015 were 0.53
> 
> That gives XIU a dividend growth rate of (0.53/0.27)^(1/9) = 8% annual increase in pure dividends.
> 
> So I think it's fair to say that's a baseline expectation


Please check XIU/XIC dividend growth in 2008 and 2009 comparing to 2007.... and do the same with FTS


----------



## Eder

AltaRed said:


> I think the discussion was on dividend growth only, not total return.


True...my point (poorly made) was total return is actively effected by dividend growth...a great criteria to screen any business. I like money.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Eder said:


> True...my point (poorly made) was total return is actively effected by dividend growth...a great criteria to screen any business. I like money.


I agree Eder. 

OK, comparing XIU vs. FTS, just for kicks.

XIU, total gain = 65% over last ten years (includes distributions)

FTS, total gain = 140% over last ten years (includes dividends)

http://www.buyupside.com/stockreturncalculator/

Rising dividends _in the index_ are a natural consequence of the constant earnings growth in the stock market, for those companies that pay dividends. Not all stocks are winners, dividend payers or not. The index is a collection of winners and losers and everything in between.


----------



## mordko

I see a couple of obvious fallacies in this discussion:

1. Recency. Last 10 years or 2008 crisis are used as a proof for some thing or other. 
2. Past performance apparently guarantees the future. 

And I can see that often high dividends can be deemed as indicative of value but right now many of these stocks seem overvalued. One of the reasons -> investors use them as a substitute for bonds and the companies responded by pumping up divs while borrowing at low rates.


----------



## yyz

Surer but james is also the first to use the total return argument


----------



## 0xCC

james4beach said:


> The iShares page for XIU, under Distributions, Calendar Year. If you look at the Eligible Dividends column (so ignoring capital gains distributions) you'll see the growth in XIU dividends over the years. In 2006 XIU's eligible dividends were 0.27 and in 2015 were 0.53
> 
> That gives XIU a dividend growth rate of (0.53/0.27)^(1/9) = 8% annual increase in pure dividends.


Can you walk me through that math? The 0.53/0.27 part gives how many times larger the 2015 dividends are than the 2006 dividends (which is 1.96x larger). Then the 1/9 is for the years? If I do that math I end up with 1.0778. Are you rounding that to 8% after subtracting 1?

Edit: I think I figured it out. This is just a re-arranging of the compound interest formula (FV = PV(1+r/n)^nt, where n=compounding periods per year, t=# of years, PV=present value, FV=future value. Solving for r we get (FV/PV)^(1/nt) = (1+r/n) since n = 1 for annual compounding the formula can be simplified to (FV/PV)^(1/t) = 1 + r


----------



## Pluto

mordko said:


> I see a couple of obvious fallacies in this discussion:
> 
> 1. Recency. Last 10 years or 2008 crisis are used as a proof for some thing or other.
> 2. Past performance apparently guarantees the future.
> 
> And I can see that often high dividends can be deemed as indicative of value but right now many of these stocks seem overvalued. One of the reasons -> investors use them as a substitute for bonds and the companies responded by pumping up divs while borrowing at low rates.


He didn't use the words "proof" and "guarantee". 
Would you be happier if, out of xiu, he picked a dog, one that underperformed xiu, and used that for an illustration? the reality is that for many investors index funds are over diversification and buying dividend paying stocks with good balance sheets outperforms the index.


----------



## james4beach

0xCC, right, this is just an application of the compounding formula and ^(1/9) gets the annual rate over a 9 year period. The result 1.0778 means 7.78% annual growth in dividends and I rounded this up and said 8%

And yes it's true that there are stocks that have increased their dividends better than XIU (the average), including being able to increase dividends during the 2008 crisis.


----------



## Eclectic12

... *sigh* ... it looks like another focused thread is headed off into hinterlands that have little to do with the purpose.


At this rate, the gone rogue thread count is getting closer and closer to convincing me to leave.



Not So Cheers ...


----------



## londoncalling

londoncalling said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have started this thread in hopes that we are able to track companies that are kind enough to bless us with dividend increases. Please feel free to post increases
> and links in this thread.
> 
> Cheers


I am certain there are plenty of threads on this forum that discuss/debate/compare/contrast the various investment philosophies and I am just as guilty as the next member to derail a thread but as mentioned above the purpose of this thread is not for debate. It's intent is to post invest news and links to equities that are increasing dividends. Would have to agree with the previous poster that we don't need to have the same discussion on every thread. Perhaps someone could revive or create a thread on dividend growth philosophy vs. total return vs real estate beats equities vs. indexing is the only way :friendly_wink:. I have posted numerous times that there are many roads to wealth. To each their own. Not sure why we must try to convince others that their IPS or investment philosophy is wrong if it contradicts their own. I do enjoy healthy debate but the repetition of this discussion is a bit cumbersome. With all due respect please leave this thread for its originally intended purpose.

Best Regards

Londoncalling


----------



## AltaRed

I agree no debate is needed in this thread to compare and debate the merits of ETFs versus individual stocks. For the purposes of this thread, those who wish can consider an ETF like XIU to be a 'stock equivalent' with a dividend growth rate too.


----------



## londoncalling

Great point Alta!


----------



## gibor365

MCD increases by 5.6%


----------



## My Own Advisor

CBL (Callidus Capital) increases dividend by 20%.
http://www.baystreet.ca/articles/news-article.aspx


----------



## gibor365

T:NYSE just increased dividends by 2.1%


----------



## 0xCC

Restaurant Brands International (QSR.TO) increased their dividend 6.25% from 16 cents/quarter to 17 cents a quarter ($0.64/year to $0.68/year).
QSR is basically Tim Horton's and Burger King.
investor.rbi.com/~/media/Files/B/BurgerKing-IR/press-releases/third-quarter-results-2016.pdf


----------



## gibor365

CVX raised dividends from 1.07 to $1.08 , it was last chance for CVX to avoid deletion from dividend champions list and they did it


----------



## gibor365

AbbVie (NYSE:ABBV): Q3 EPS of $1.21 beats by $0.01.

Revenue of $6.4B (+7.7% Y/Y) misses by $160M

Dividends increased by 12+%, and stock .... is down 6.5% .... Was expecting today GRRSP transfered from GWL to CIBC IE....but it's still pending.... I'm missing so good opportumity with ABBV


----------



## Beaver101

^ Since when was CVX a dividend champion? As you can guess, I don't own the stock, hence the question.


----------



## gibor365

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Since when was CVX a dividend champion? As you can guess, I don't own the stock, hence the question.


CVX increased dividends 29 years in a row 
http://seekingalpha.com/article/4015796-chevron-hangs-dividend-champion-status


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Telus raised their dividend by 4%. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...-per-cent-on-higher-expenses/article32673763/


----------



## yyz

TMX group raises dividend 12.5% from $0.40 to $0.45 per quarter


----------



## kjmcrae

*Supremex (TSX:SXP)* announces Q3 2016 results and declares a 9.1% dividend increase to a quarterly dividend of *$0.06* per share.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Canadian Tire increased their dividend by 13%. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...lls-on-lower-gasoline-prices/article32785546/


----------



## dubmac

Sun Life increased their dividend by 4% - to $0.42 per share. Nice bump today. 
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSFWN1DA11B?feedType=RSS&feedName=financialsSector


----------



## Davis

CIBC increased from $1.21 to $1.24/share. https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/re...33119726/?ref=http://www.theglobeandmail.com&


----------



## gibor365

Davis said:


> CIBC increased from $1.21 to $1.24/share. https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/re...33119726/?ref=http://www.theglobeandmail.com&


Nice, CM is our biggest holding overall


----------



## FrugalTrader

NA.TO raises quarterly dividend by 2% to $0.56/share.


----------



## londoncalling

I have had this on my watch list for the past while. Have an order in to buy. This news may make me miss my bid. CVS to raise dividend in 2017.

https://cvshealth.com/newsroom/pres...nounces-18-percent-dividend-increase-for-2017


Cheers


----------



## Eder

Cream always rises...Enbridge Announces 10 Percent Quarterly Dividend Increase

I love this as I won't need to keep an eye on these guys for another year and can look closer at stuff like RCI.B and why they aren't bumping their payouts.


----------



## leeder

I was hoping to see ENB increasing the dividend more than three 10%. I thought they would have increased it by about 15% or so based on past dividend announcements. Ah well... I'll take it!


----------



## Eder

I think Spectra Energy takeover has tempered the increase rate till the deal is complete.


----------



## gibor365

PG increased by 3%
INTC increased by 4.8%



> stuff like RCI.B and why they aren't bumping their payouts.


 it's a mistery for why they don't increase


----------



## AltaRed

gibor365 said:


> PG increased by 3%
> INTC increased by 4.8%
> 
> it's a mistery for why they don't increase


Why? If Rogers thnks their stock valuation is 'robust/in line' and they can re-invest the capital instead into their businesses, there is no advantage to sending additional cash to shareholders. All an increased dividend does is cut into their retained earnings AND potentially drive stock price by starved income investors. Company strategies that pump out dividends just to pump their stock price are not very visionary.


----------



## Eder

gibor365 said:


> PG increased by 3%
> INTC increased by 4.8%
> 
> it's a mistery for why they don't increase


Rogers debt was getting out of hand and the decision was to address that situation. New CEO coming in...the anticipation has been goosing the stock a bit lately. 
I think dividend increases are coming with the new manager but near $60 is a good time for faint of heart to harvest a sweet gain. 

Sell in May is coming! (cheap nod to Game of Thrones)


----------

